# test



## Bob Hubbard

test poll  vote to help test


----------



## Carol

Hand all the way man.


----------



## Drac

I voted Howe..


----------



## terryl965

Carol Kaur said:


> Hand all the way man.


 
I agree to what I do not know


----------



## arnisador

Han(d)over Fist, from _Heavy Metal_.


----------



## stickarts

I voted Dewey.


----------



## kidswarrior

I chose all four cos it's the name on my lawyer's office.


----------



## The Last Legionary

I use the law firm of Lye Ng, Cheet Ng and Steil Ng.


----------



## Jade Tigress

This one worked for me Bob. But when I tried voting on the sick time poll this morning, it told me I already voted, and I didn't.


----------



## Sukerkin

"Hand" for me.  Such a useful word with many shades of meaning and innuendo.


----------



## crushing

Carol Kaur said:


> Hand all the way man.


 
I couldn't vote any other way after reading Carol's convincing argument.


----------



## arnisador

I say we Hand-voters shun the Howe-voters!


----------



## Live True

a vote for the hand is worth two in the howe...or...um..something like that....:uhyeah:


----------



## Guro Harold

Had to vote for the Car Talk Law firm of D,C, & H!


----------



## Thesemindz

Hmmm, cheetem and hand seem to have a distinct statistical lead. I wonder if that is because, as practitioners of unarmed combat we are drawn to hand, and as pragmatists we are prone to cheating?


-Rob


----------



## jim777

arnisador said:


> Han(d)over Fist, from _Heavy Metal_.



It's also a great song on Rush's "Presto" CD. 

_"Hand over fist
Paper around the stone
Scissors cut the paper
Cut the paper to the bone...
Hand over fist
Paper around the stone
Scissors cut the paper
And the rock must stand alone"
_​


----------



## Rich Parsons

I voted for all four.

Was that bad of me?


----------



## arnisador

Don't be greedy!


----------



## CoryKS

Drac said:


> I voted Howe..


 
I don't know... you tell me.

/What's on second
//Best. Poll. EVAR.


----------



## seasoned

Hand


----------



## MaxiMe

Hands down.


----------

